# Sept 12 - Brooklyn Bike Jumble - Dance Party and Bike Shorts



## harryschwartzman (Jul 8, 2008)

Join us at The Old Stone House at Washington Park for New York's only bi-annual cycling flea market. 

The event will be held in the park, on Fifth Avenue between fourth and fifth streets, in Park Slope, Brooklyn, one of the epicenters of bicycle commuting in New York City.

At this one day only event, vendors will be on hand to sell bicycles, bicycle components and cycling accessories to the public. Good deals abound as do good times! Come down between 10AM and 4PM and remember, the early bird gets the worm! 

As the Jumble winds down, an outdoor dance party DJ'd by JStacher and Dirty Finger will kick off till about 8PM when Bike Shorts will begin their outdoor short film festival. 

WHEN: 10:00am - 9:00pm, Sunday, September 12, 2010
Jumble - 10AM - 4PM
Dance Party - 4PM - 8PM
Bike Shorts, short films about the bike - 8PM 9PM


WHERE: 336 3rd Street, Brooklyn, NY 11215 (718) 768-3195

www.nybikejumble.com


----------

